# New Audi A6 Photos Leaked



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It would appear that photos of the new Audi A6 have leaked and we've found them (thanks Teg for the tip!) over on Autoblog.nl. Based on the teaser video released earlier this week and the sheer amount of photos on Autoblog.nl, we're positive this is the real deal. Autoblog.nl has the full range of shots, interior, exterior, detail, all angles and more. Check them out after the jump.

In the meantime we're going to be in LA this week with Audi of America and Audi AG PR staff as we take a spin in the quattro Concept. We'll do our best to get a better read on when and where the car will debut though Audi's release confirming participation in Design Miami again this month may be a clue. Expect the PR materials on Design Miami and the rest of today's news to be posted after we're in LA and have a chance to catch up.

* Full Story *


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Looks like a 4 door A7... what a surprise!


----------



## Teg. (Sep 7, 2009)

bzcat;bt643 said:


> 4 door A7


 ?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

I rather like it--sort of reminds me of the Holden Commodore/Vauxhall VXR8 with its proportions and shape. It has the low and sleek look to it, but then again, the graphics on my laptop aren't great as it's on it's last legs.

Only thing I don't get is the LED headlamps. I hope that a Xenon/LED hybrid system like what's available on the NA spec A8 will be an option.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Teg.;bt644 said:


> ?


??


----------



## lotuselan (Apr 9, 2008)

more A6 pics here http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2010/11/whats-wrong-with-this-picture-lights-out-edition/


----------

